# Yak Catfishing videos. 'Blues' , for the Southern boys



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have about 3 dozen chubs that are still alive in my creek,,, surprisingly. & I GOT THE BUG.
so I spent the morning searching around for some updated RIVER fishing info,, & there's nothing going on up around the 
Pa line. But I did find an awesome bunch of youtube videos. These Youtube videos were made way down past Cinci, & some down Tennessee. Note the dates.
BUT THE EXPLAINED SYSTEMS should be the same farther up, right? Water temps 35*-40*.
You YAK boys should love these.

(1) Time To Do Some Catfishing - YouTube 

(1) Hooking SUMO Size Catfish At EXTREME Depths - YouTube


----------

